# Please Welcome ..........



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Miss "Cookie" Crumb ... my assistance dog trainee. It will be a long long hard road .... but I am willing to try .... bet we can do it! All help appreciated along the way.

I rescued her from going to the kill shelter as she was being dumped in the parking lot. I went to look in the shelter hoping to find a Lab or mix of ............. before I could even get my car door closed as I was getting out in the shelter lot ... there came a car with a young couple and she was in their arms ..... talk about fate? (Of course I went inside and got her a dog license.)

She is Lab/? ... 4 months old, 19.6 pounds, dark chocolate color almost black. She is very tall!!! A tad bit underfed. 

I already immediately stopped at the vets office ... got her a 3 pm appointment. Cookie is vetted, vaccinated, wormed, nails trimmed, revolution. She was a 100% perfect angel. Wags her tail non-stop at everyone and everything. Vet says she seems like a really nice pup with a good temperament.  The vet knows I am hopeful to train her for my assistance dog.

Cookie has not left my side .... as soon as I move she is right up against my leg and by my side ... or lying at my feet ... or giving me kisses. I have only had her since around Noon.

"Cookie" ...


Resampled_2013-09-25_12-15-50_954 (3) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0925131606 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0925131605 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

All Lab mix guesses welcomed!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Such a cute looking dog! I'm glad you got a dog to help you Abbylynn; I bet she'll be great! I'm not sure what Cookie is mixed with (great name btw), but if I had to venture a guess, maybe Greyhound.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

She looks as sweet as a cookie  I don't know what she's mixed with but if I have a guess I'd say adorableness  lol I'm sure she'll be a great assistance dog she shows a lot of promise already not leaving your side  I'm so glad you rescued her


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She's a great looking puppy. I can't wait to see more pictures as she grows up.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

She's totally adorable, and one very lucky girl to come live with your family. What a lovely story - I'm a great believer in fate.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

How sweet is she! <3


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

oh I'm dying in cute from those pictures. I want! *makes grabby hands*


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Awesome! Cookie is adorable


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

She reminds of a Weim


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> She reminds of a Weim



Thanks guys!


Me too! .... She sure does make a thud when she walks. Lol!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking Weim or Greyhound mix. Maybe just because she is skinny. Her hair seems a lot shorter than a lab. Top picture almost Great Dane looking and then I saw the other two pictures and came up with the other two breed guesses. What do the other dogs think of her?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> I was thinking Weim or Greyhound mix. Maybe just because she is skinny. Her hair seems a lot shorter than a lab. Top picture almost Great Dane looking and then I saw the other two pictures and came up with the other two breed guesses. What do the other dogs think of her?


They all hate her. LOl! It is only day one though. Blu Boy left his mark by attacking her. Blu Boy is on vacation at my Sister's house for a bit. We took him over last evening. He was raised with my Sister and her kids when they lived here for 3 years. He is not unfamiliar with them or their house. I am totally shocked at Abbylynn's behavior towards her. She actually snapped at her and sat around growling. Eddee is leary and growls at her. Leah Lu keeps her distance and stares daggers at her.

I wonder how this is all going to work out. I have been up since 3:30 am taking three dogs in and out of the house. Cookie is not crate trained yet. I had to put her in the crate to take the others outside ... and she screamed her head off. Probably woke poor Dad up .........

Yeah .... Cookie almost has a greyhound or GD look about her body. Her hair is super short. I am having second thoughts about mobility with her. I am more interested in her fetching and alerting for me. She is so super food motivated it isn't even funny.

Cookie has also scaled that gate I have the hallway blocked with every time I go down the hall. :/

Crate training sessions and potty training are first thing on the agenda today! Cookie slept in my bed last night. I may as well have just stayed up all night long. Lol!

EDIT: I believe we are all napping this afternoon.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Cookie looks and sounds like such a good girl! She's in great hands with you. Hope training progresses well


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Cookie looks and sounds like such a good girl! She's in great hands with you. Hope training progresses well


Thank you!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

She's very cute! Good luck!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> She's very cute! Good luck!


Thank you! I better make her a thread of her own ....... I have stories to share already. :/


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

My eyes are overcome by the sweetness ! My heart feels a warm tingle-y sensation too !  

... wishing you many happy miles together


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

petpeeve said:


> My eyes are overcome by the sweetness ! My heart feels a warm tingle-y sensation too !
> 
> ... wishing you many happy miles together


 Thank You!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Repeat 'puppiness is only a stage, it will seem like a long one but it really is short' repeat over and over 'puppiness is only a stage' This can also be interchanged with 'puppies are so cute and fun' You might have to repeat this one a lot. Only those who do not have a puppy tend to believe in this one. 


I was wondering what you were going to train her for.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She is really cute... I hope she works out for you. Unfortunately choosing the first dog you see doesn't always work out well for SD work... I learned this the hard way... Most dogs aren't cut out for it. Not to be a party pooper.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Repeat 'puppiness is only a stage, it will seem like a long one but it really is short' repeat over and over 'puppiness is only a stage' This can also be interchanged with 'puppies are so cute and fun' You might have to repeat this one a lot. Only those who do not have a puppy tend to believe in this one.
> 
> 
> I was wondering what you were going to train her for.


So used to it! Lol! I love it actually. This should explain what I am starting to train her for.

I would like to mention that she learned "Sit" without any hands on ... by luring only in three settings. She seems very biddable and catches on easily so far.

Kayota - I know what you mean and I am not expecting any miracles. But you just never know. I guess I have a lot of faith. I was not looking for her. It was just so odd. What are the chances of going to a shelter looking for a young Lab or Lab mix ... and then having a car pull in at the same time with a Lab mix puppy they are dumping? I thought I should take a chance on fate. You just never know. She will still make a great companion.

I am only going to train her to retrieve and to alert. With my stage of copd I am not to be out in public places, near children who are in school, infants who are not immunized, or anyone with even a cold ... all the way from September until June of every year. My relatives keep in touch via telephone. Lol! We see each other on the holidays during this time if everyone is healthy. We visit in person all summer. 

So the mobility issue is not top priority. Like I mentioned to someone ... a scooter or a wheelchair if needed can be acquired down the road. I have a cane I use sometimes. Cookie ... if she does well ... can bring me things I need. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes!

Cookie picked up my shoe this morning! Yay! Good girl! It may take a good year for just retrieving ..... but it is a start.

EDIT: I forgot to add that she has not alert barked when the other dogs do. I call her and reward her for being silent. First step towards alerting I believe. But she keeps jumping over that gate! Lol! I am going to have to build a taller one!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lucky puppy!!! Hope she is everything that you want her to be!! She's adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sparkles123 said:


> Lucky puppy!!! Hope she is everything that you want her to be!! She's adorable!


 Thank You! 

Poor girl had worms ... the meds are working on it. Lol! I bet she can gain a few pounds now.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

YUp, I figured that when you said she was a food hound....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sparkles123 said:


> YUp, I figured that when you said she was a food hound....


Poor baby has her hip and all her rib bones showing .... and her shoulder blades are hanging out too ......


0926131643 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0925131422a - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0926131020 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

She is all legs! Lol!


0926131020b (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Give her a week and she'll be much better!!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Abbylynn-- you should be alright then  I thought you were planning on doing more intensive stuff. I wasn't going to say anything until I decided for sure, but I was entertaining the idea of training Faxon to be a psychiatric service animal. I had to drop that plan (at least for now) because of her fear issues. Luckily my meds take care of it most of the time and she makes a fine emotional support animal.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Abbylynn-- you should be alright then  I thought you were planning on doing more intensive stuff. I wasn't going to say anything until I decided for sure, but I was entertaining the idea of training Faxon to be a psychiatric service animal. I had to drop that plan (at least for now) because of her fear issues. Luckily my meds take care of it most of the time and she makes a fine emotional support animal.


Glad she can be a emotional support animal.  Yeah .... no heavy duty stuff for Cookie. I tell you .... her true colors are coming out ... and she acts like a frisky Dobie Pup .... maybe there is some way back in her muttage. Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Abbylynn - so this is where you have been!!!!! OMG Cookie is so lucky and so adorable! WTH - did they not feed her? I'm so thrilled for you and all the pups. I need to follow this thread with you. Leah Lu is gonna get jealous! But I'm super curious to know how long it takes all to come around. I've said before it took JD a full 3 weeks to LIKE Molly - and they were a long three weeks for me and JD I am sure, but so worth it! 

Please do as you did for Leah Lu with a thread of her progress, and for heavens sake don't stop posting Leah Lu stories and get ready to be overly generous and affectionate to all the pooches for the next month or so!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn - so this is where you have been!!!!! OMG Cookie is so lucky and so adorable! WTH - did they not feed her? I'm so thrilled for you and all the pups. I need to follow this thread with you. Leah Lu is gonna get jealous! But I'm super curious to know how long it takes all to come around. I've said before it took JD a full 3 weeks to LIKE Molly - and they were a long three weeks for me and JD I am sure, but so worth it!
> 
> Please do as you did for Leah Lu with a thread of her progress, and for heavens sake don't stop posting Leah Lu stories and get ready to be overly generous and affectionate to all the pooches for the next month or so!!!!!


Yeah ... I have been contemplating this ever since Leah Lu was about 10 months old. I just took the plunge! Don't worry .... Leah Lu got a long nice bath tonight ... and I am so upset with how fat she is. The Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul is putting too much weight on at 2/3 cup per day. I am going to have to cut back on it. Blu Boy is at my one Sister's house because he is being aggressive with everyone. Poor guy. Abbylynn warmed up to Cookie today and began to play with her. Leah Lu is not liking her and comes to me for protection. Cookie uses her feet a lot ... and hits everybody in the face with her tail. Her tail never stops wagging.

I will get some Leah Lu pics in her thread soon.

Cookie had worms and I think she was not fed. She has such a horrendous appetite and she eats so fast I am afraid she will get bloat ... for real. I am going to put her food in a kong and a food ball. Poor thing. She acts like a dog who has been starved ... worms or no worms. I have had a few rescues who were starved ... and they acted the same exact way.

Here is Cookie's thread ....

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/214418-cookies-sd-thread.html


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am just wondering who is going to be bigger? Thud or Cookie. Cookie looks like maybe a win in the height department.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> I am just wondering who is going to be bigger? Thud or Cookie. Cookie looks like maybe a win in the height department.


Lol! That is a thought! Cookie is only 4 months old and she is already a tad bit over half the height of 74 pound Abbylynn ... but smaller in body of course.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> I am just wondering who is going to be bigger? Thud or Cookie. Cookie looks like maybe a win in the height department.


Pffft. Thud is something like 29" tall. I am so over that dog growing. As far as I'm concerne,d he's full grown and I'm ignoring it.

Cookie's adorable. Everything crossed for a happy life and peace in your family returning soon.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Pffft. Thud is something like 29" tall. I am so over that dog growing. As far as I'm concerne,d he's full grown and I'm ignoring it.
> 
> Cookie's adorable. Everything crossed for a happy life and peace in your family returning soon.


Thanks CptJack.  

Thud is as tall as Benny was. Benny was only 80 pounds though ... and the strongest dog I ever had. I swear Benny could have been a sled dog.

Just for the record ... Abbylynn is 24 inches at the shoulder. This would make Cookie about 12 inches or so at the shoulder at 4 months old. I need to get her to stand still to measure just for fun. 

I am beginning to think she does have Greyhound in her. They are not uncommon in my area. We have Greyhound rescues and adoptions around my area. There is a Lab/Grey mix at the HS right now also. In fact there is someone here at the lake who has a beautiful white and sable Grey.

I see Thud's coat has changed again. He still is the big handsome guy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> I am just wondering who is going to be bigger? Thud or Cookie. Cookie looks like maybe a win in the height department.



Just for the fun of it I measured Cookie. She is 17 inches at the shoulder. I even measured three times to be sure. 0 -o How tall could she get from here? Geez!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She looks like a sweetie. I hope the others warm up to her soon. It took Holly about 2-3 weeks to like my sisters Staffy.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

congratulations on your new addition, and best of luck! Adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Vicky88 said:


> She looks like a sweetie. I hope the others warm up to her soon. It took Holly about 2-3 weeks to like my sisters Staffy.


Thank you!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> congratulations on your new addition, and best of luck! Adorable!


Thank you! 



0929131308 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

That's awesome for Abbylynn's new adopt!
And Miss Cookie Crumb is cute too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> That's awesome for Abbylynn's new adopt!
> And Miss Cookie Crumb is cute too!


Thank you! 

Today's one week gotcha pic's .....


1002130914a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1002130913 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1002130923 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1002130911b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is just a little doll baby!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great pix, Abbylynn!!!
Such a sweet face! Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww... who could have given up on such a sweet face???
Thanks Abbylynn for doing what you did. She'll have a great family now.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

She is super velcro ... always at my side ... and if I leave the room she is right beside me. Just what I wanted so far. Now she just has to learn to not get so rough playing with the little ones. Whenever she starts to play too roughly with all those teeth showing and growling and batting her long legs at them ... I put her on her inside lead and have her lay down beside me for a time- out. I feel this is the best way to handle it. I am still trying to crate train her ... so I don't want to use the crate in any negative form what-so-ever.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Cookie looks so much healthier already. Amazing! Keep working on the play with her, I'm sure you can guide her. She's a baby and needs to learn. Hugs to all your pups from me!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You should turn one of your door frames into one of those growth charts for her. I swear she grew in just that one week.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

There was a dog that looked a lot like her at the Obedience class tonight. It was Marrema x Weimaraner (know I spelt both of those wrong).

Your girl looks so much better already. Sounds like she is going to be quite tall. Just notice today when Kris stands alongside Susie, she is getting taller than her already.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kyllobernese said:


> There was a dog that looked a lot like her at the Obedience class tonight. It was Marrema x Weimaraner (know I spelt both of those wrong).
> 
> Your girl looks so much better already. Sounds like she is going to be quite tall. Just notice today when Kris stands alongside Susie, she is getting taller than her already.


Thanks all! 

Dad keeps saying she looks like a Weim mix. She is just so tall I cannot figure out what she is. She is too small to be a GD mix IMO. She barks and sounds like my Dobies. She has that brindle coming through .... what a mix! Other's say her face resembles a Pit? Others say a Lab? Some say Weim? Lol! Time will tell .................. She has like no muscle mass.

Yes ... the poor girl gets to eat now. I hope she looks better. I think she has grown some too.

She is too cool about going potty outside. She just jumps the gate and runs to the back door .....

Oh ... Leah Lu and I found a baby tooth on the floor. Lol! 

Here are two interesting pics ...... The first one is a Lab/Weim ... the second is a Lab/Dobe


----------

